# New Armor developed for martial arts weapons training



## LogDog0402 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://us.cnn.com/2014/03/05/tech/innovation/mma-armor-lorica/index.html?hpt=hp_bn5

So basically this armor was developed so that weapons masters could truly test their skills without killing someone.  I would watch the tournament they are proposing too.  The armor looks badass too.  Figure out some type of bullet and blast resistance and I could see the military using this (wishful thinking anyway).


----------



## RetPara (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like real hardcore Kendo....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 6, 2014)

Is that real or from GI Joe?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2014)

I just can't help myself..... I am expecting hate for these,
Luke, I am your father....
Watch out for the Cylons...
Does this armor make my ass look fat?
I am Ironman!


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2014)

How can you truly test your skills while wearing all of that armor?


----------



## RetPara (Mar 7, 2014)

Ask this guy....


----------

